# Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht



## Plattenputzer (22 Dezember 2009)

Leset und amüsiert euch:
Angefangen hat die Geschichte mit einer späten großen Liebe...
Tja, meine Mutter hat sich nen Mann mit Wohnmobil  geangelt. Und dann hat sie die Abenteuerlust gepackt. Da ihre neue große Liebe schon seit Jahren nur im Womo wohnt und sein Haus verkauft hat, tat sie es ihm, nach einer Testphase von em Jahr gleich und hat ihre Wohnung gekündigt. Ein paar Dinge, von denen sie sich nicht trennen konnte, hat sie bei mir untergestellt, ein kleines Zimmer steht für sie bereit, falls sie mal ein paar Wochen sich vom Wohnmobil "erholen" will. Deshalb und aus diversen anderen Gründen hat sie auch ihren Wohnsitz zu mir verlegt.
Nun wollte sie logischer Weise ihren Festnetzanschluß bei der Telekom zum Wohnungsauflösungstermin kündigen.
Pustekuchen. Die Telekom behauptete, meine Mutter hätte vor einigen Monaten eine kombinierte Telefon-DSL-Flatrate gebucht und die hätte grundsätzlich eine Laufzeit von 24 Monaten und wäre vorher nicht kündigbar. Da meine Mutter gar keinen Computer besitzt, wäre eine solche DSL-Flatrate für sie aber vollkommen sinnbefreit. Ich hab sie inteviewt und sie konnte sich an ein Telefongespräch mit einem Telekommitarbeiter erinnern, der per "Coldcall" für dieses DSL-Paket geworben hatte. Ihrer Erinnerung nach hat sie ihn gebeten, mal Unterlagen zuzuschicken, aber keinerlei Willenserklärung am Telefon abgegeben. Vor nem halben Jahr kam dann wohl mal ein Päckchen von der Telekom mit "einem kleinen weisen Kästchen" drin. Außerdem fiel meiner Mutter jetzt auf, dass sie seither keine Telefonrechnungen mit der Post mehr bekommen hat. Nachfragen bei der Telekom wurden dahingehend beantwortet, meine Mutter hätte beim beantragen der DSL-Flatrate eine Online-Rechnungsstellung beantragt. Dies hätte sie, da eben nie im Besitz eines Computers, nie freiwillig getan. Also liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom ihr gegen ihren Willen einen Vertrag angedichtet hat.
Im Moment ist der Status folgender: 
1x Telekom angeschrieben per Einschreiben und bestritten, dass ein Vertrag über eine DSL-Flatrate besteht und auf nicht übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen hingewiesen. Normale Telekomanschluss-Kündigung bekräftigt. (Ist ein Uraltvertrag, der seit 20 Jahren besteht, hat also keine Kündigungsfrist) und Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und auf die neue Wohnadresse hingewiesen.
Telekom hat noch 1x abgebucht, wir haben uns die Knete sofort wieder zurückgeholt.
Jetzt vor ein paar Tagen: Ehemalige Nachbarin bringt zwei Mahnungen der Telekom, die an die alte Adresse gingen bei mir vorbei. Seltsam ist: Eine Mahnung der Firma Tele2 ist auch mit im Briefkasten??
Brieffreundschaft anfangen oder nicht ist jetzt die Frage...


----------



## Teleton (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



> Brieffreundschaft anfangen oder nicht ist jetzt die Frage..


Ja, die Empfehlung sich tot zu stellen betrifft nur Internetabzocke.

Ist Deine Mutter im Rahmen des untergeschobenen Vertrages auf ihr Widerrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzregeln hingewiesen worden (2-Wochen-Frist beginnt erst mit Belehrung, siehe §355 Abs 2 BGB).

Wegen Tele2, hatte Deine Mutter möglicherweise (ebenfalls bei einem Anruf) eine Preselection bei denen gebucht, die nunmehr wegen fehlender Telefonleitung ins Leere geht?


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Kleiner Zwischenbericht, wie die Sache weiterging:

Nachdem ich die Empfehlung, mich nicht tot zu stellen, beherzigt habe und noch einmal an die Telekom geschrieben habe (Mama hat unterschrieben) kam lange keine Reaktion. Oder aber, die Merkbefreiten haben immer weiter fleißig an die alte Adresse geschrieben, obwohl wir ihnen die neue mehrmals mitgeteilt haben.
Jetzt kam ein Brief an die neue Adresse, etwa folgenden Inhalts:
Sie würden nunmehr noch einmal die gewünschten Dokumente (? Welche Dokumente, lagen dem Brief doch einfach keine bei) an die neue Adresse senden, die sie mühsam recherchiert hätten (??). Da Mama sich weiterhin strikt geweigert hätte, zu zahlen, würden Sie nun ihrerseits Kündigen und bitten, noch fällige 150 und ein paar zerquetschte Euro (???) zu überweisen, sonst Anwalt. Außerdem hätten sie, wie von uns beauftragt (???? Wir haben die Telekom garantiert NIE zu sowas beauftragt) die Tele2 veranlasst, meine Mutter mit Telekommunikationsleistungen zu versorgen.

Meine Mutter ist inzwischen mürbe und sagt, ich zahl die 150, wenn ich dann meine Ruhe habe. Ich tendiere zur Auffassung: Solln se uns doch verklagen...

Mit der GEZ haben wir ein ähnliches Trauerspiel. Meine Mutter hat mit genauem Datum frühzeitig der GEZ mitgeteilt, ab wann sie nicht mehr Gebühren zahlen will, weil sie ja dann keine Empfangsgeräte mehr "vorhält". Die damalige Antwort der GEZ: Das müsse wohl ein Irrtum sein und sie würden deshalb die Kündigung nicht akzeptieren (!!!!!)
Da meine Mutter einfach die Bank angewiesen hat, Einzugsversuche der GEZ zu unterbinden, kamen von der GEZ eben immer wieder mal Mahnungen. Jetzt aber der sogenannte Gebührenbescheid, gegen den es gilt, innerhalb eines Monats Einspruch zu erheben, mit den entsprechenden Beweisen. Zahlungsaufschiebende Wirkung hat so ein Einspruch laut Rückseite des neuesten GEZ-Wisches aber nicht.
Im Moment verstehe ich die GEZ so:
Ob wir euch glauben, dass ihr keinen Fernseher mehr rumstehen habt, ist unsere Sache.
Wir glauben euch das einfach mal so nicht und wollen deshalb weiter Geld.
Nicht wir müssen euch verklagen und dann Beweise vorlegen, falls ihr nicht zahlt. Nö! Wir verschicken einfach einen Gebührenbescheid, wie ein Staatsorgan. Nu schaut mal, wie ihr aus der Nummer wieder rauskommt, weil, egal was ihr uns schreibt, wenn wir eurem Widerspruch auch nicht glauben, habt ihr einfach die Arschkarte gezogen und was das wichtigste ist: Ihr müsst zahlen und zahlen und zahlen ...

Ich habe diese (Selbstzensur) sooo satt!
Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man die GEZ zur Einsicht bewegen kann? Eidestattliche Erklärung abgeben, keine Geräte mehr vorzuhalten, war so ne Idee von mir. Meine Mutter meinte, dann lass sie eben nen Kontrolleur vorbei schicken, aber aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen (Bürgerrechte) habe ich keinen Bock, einen GEZ-Beauftragten in meine Wohnung zu lassen.
Stimmt es eigentlich, das es den Straftatbestand der "Gebührenübererhöhung" gibt?
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



> Wir verschicken einfach einen Gebührenbescheid, wie ein Staatsorgan.


Die Rundfunkgebührenanstalten *sind* Staatsorgane und deshalb handeln sie auch wie eins nämlich durch Verwaltungsakte. Wer sich dagegen wehren will muss halt den vorgesehenen Weg Widerspruch/Klage gehen. Letzlich ist es doch egal, wer die Klage erhebt. In manchen Bundesländern gibt es Schlichtungsstellen zu GEZ Problemen bei den Verbraucherzentralen. Z.B. hier:
http://www.sanit.vz.nrw.de/UNIQ127133152732493/BWF4300A/BWF4622A/link543681A.html


----------



## drboe (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die Rundfunkgebührenanstalten *sind* Staatsorgane ...


Nein, sind sie nicht. Sie sind Anstalten öffentlichen Rechts und haben als solche *keine* Zwangsmitglieder. Siehe z. B. Wikipedia. Ergo kann man kündigen. Bei allem Gezicke der GEZ sind an eine Kündigung m. E. keine besonders hohen Anforderungen zu stellen. Der einzige nötige Grund für eine Abmeldung ist: "Ich halte keine Rundfunk-/Fernsehempfangsgeräte mehr zum Empfang bereit". Die Mitteilung man würde keine Empfangsgeräte mehr vorhalten, ist von der GEZ ebenso hinzunehmen wie die, dass man ab sofort solche Geräte betreibt. Die GEZ behauptet zwar etwas anderes, nämlich dass man Tatsachen vorbringen muss, _aus denen sich eindeutig ergibt, dass Sie kein Rundfunkgerät mehr zum Empfang bereithalten_. Es gibt aber keine weitere rechtliche Verpflichtung außer natürlich der, bis zum Ende des Monats, ab dem keine Geräte mehr vorgehalten werden, zu zahlen. Weder dem Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrags noch dem Abmeldeformular ist nämlich zu entnehmen, wie konkret die Gründe angegeben werden müssen, nach denen man künftig nicht mehr als Rundfunkteilnehmer gilt. Siehe §3(2) des Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrags. Jede Landesrundfunkanstalt kann übrigens eine andere Stelle für die Entgegennahme der Anzeige festlegen. Ggf. ist also die GEZ nicht der Ansprechpartner.

Eine Ablehnung der Anzeige, dass keine Rundfunkgeräte mehr vorgehalten werden, ist der GEZ bzw. der Rundfunkanstalt gar nicht möglich. Wo wäre dazu das entsprechende Gesetz? D. h., man muss solche Ablehnung nicht akzeptieren und sollte der GEZ dies im Zweifel auch kurz und knapp mitteilen. Und natürlich akzeptiert man keinen anderen Termin der Beendigung als den laut Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag. Also den Monat, in dem man das mitgeteilt hat. Wenn die GEZ bzw. die örtliche Rundfunkanstalt gegenteiliges behauptet, also das man noch Rundfunkteilnehmer ist, mögen diese den Beweis antreten und gern ein Verwaltungsgerichtsverfahren anstrengen. Das man seinen festen Wohnsitz aufgibt, weil man auf einen Trip einmal um den Globus geht, sollte als Tatsache übrigens reichen. Natürlich kann man dem Affen auch mehr Zucker geben:

_Liebe merkbefreite GEZ-Mitarbeiter, bei meinem letzten Versuch mir eine Rundfunksendung reinzuziehen, hat sich mir nach wenigen Minuten der Magen umgedreht, weil ich eine Volksmusiksendung erwischt hatte. Dagegen bin ich fast seit meiner Geburt allergisch. Als ich ihnen noch eine letzte Chance geben wollte, wurde gerade der Chat der Tagesschau mit Sahra Wagenknecht gesendet. Mit keiner Silbe wurde darin auch nur ein sachliches Argument angeführt; es ging nahezu ausschließlich um persönliche Diffamierung. Ein so tiefes intellektuelles und journalistisches Niveau kann und will ich mir nicht zumuten. Ich habe daher meine Geräte verschenkt bzw. zum hiesigen Recycling-Hof gefahren. D. h., vom nächsten ersten ab wird von mir keine Kohle mehr für diesen geistigen Dünnpfiff gezahlt. Schlucken Sie es einfach, sonst wird es teuer - für Sie!_

Wie der Hase gewöhnlich läuft, ist schon der Webseite der GEZ zu entnehmen: _Im Zweifel müssen Sie nachweisen können, dass die Abmeldung der GEZ zugegangen ist._ Das darf man richtig verstehen, nämlich so, dass die GEZ ohne Einschreiben/Rückschein stets behaupten wird, eine Kündigung wäre ihr nicht wirksam zugegangen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Aha...
So ganz klar ist mir jetzt immer noch nicht, wie ein tatsächlich gangbarer Weg aussieht.
Denn, wenn wir dem Gebührenbescheid nicht widersprechen innerhalb der Monatsfrist, vermute ich, ist die Chance, die zurückliegende apparatelose Zeit auch tatsächlich nicht zahlen zu müssen, vertan?

Das der GEZ die Kündigung zugegangen ist, können wir leicht beweisen:
In ihrer Reaktion auf unsere Kündigung schrieb die GEZ ja, dass sie diese nicht akzeptiert.
Daraus ergibt sich doch durch einfaches deduktives Schließen elementar, dass eine Kündigung unsererseits bei der GEZ eingegangen sein muß. Nicht war, Watson?

Da die GEZ aber behauptet, selbst ein Widerspruch gegen ihren Bescheid hätte keine aufschiebende Wirkung der Bezahlpflicht, würd's mich dann doch interessieren, wie sowas weiter geht. Wenn Mama jetzt nicht zahlt, kommt dann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid oder ist die GEZ berechtigt, gleich dem Gerichtsvollzieher nen Auftrag zu geben?


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



drboe schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht.


Doch sagst Du ja selbst:





> Sie sind Anstalten öffentlichen Rechts und haben als solche *keine* Zwangsmitglieder.


 Also hoheitliches Handeln. 





> Ergo kann man kündigen.


Nein man kündigt nicht sondern zeigt an keine Geräte mehr bereitzuhalten. Siehe Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag





> (2) Die Rundfunkgebührenpflicht endet mit Ablauf des Monats, in dem das Bereithalten eines Rundfunkempfangsgerätes endet, jedoch nicht vor Ablauf des Monats, in dem dies der Landesrundfunkanstalt angezeigt worden ist.





> Bei allem Gezicke der GEZ sind an eine Kündigung m. E. keine besonders hohen Anforderungen zu stellen. Der einzige nötige Grund für eine Abmeldung ist: "Ich halte keine Rundfunk-/Fernsehempfangsgeräte mehr zum Empfang bereit". Die Mitteilung man würde keine Empfangsgeräte mehr vorhalten, ist von der GEZ ebenso hinzunehmen wie die, dass man ab sofort solche Geräte betreibt.


 Sehe ich auch so.


> Eine Ablehnung der Anzeige, dass keine Rundfunkgeräte mehr vorgehalten werden, ist der GEZ bzw. der Rundfunkanstalt gar nicht möglich. Wo wäre dazu das entsprechende Gesetz?


 Da erfindet man dann irgendwelche ungeschrieben gesetzesimmanenten Voraussetzungen.





> D. h., man muss solche Ablehnung nicht akzeptieren und sollte der GEZ dies im Zweifel auch kurz und knapp mitteilen. ... Wenn die GEZ bzw. die örtliche Rundfunkanstalt gegenteiliges behauptet, also das man noch Rundfunkteilnehmer ist, mögen diese den Beweis antreten und gern ein Verwaltungsgerichtsverfahren anstrengen.


 Das klappt grade nicht. Die müssen nicht wie wir Bürger mühsam klagen, sondern erlassen einen Bescheid, dieser wird rechtskräftig und unangreifbar wenn die Rechtsmittelfrist vorbei ist. Danach kommt schon die Vollstreckung durch Hauptzollamt oder die städtischen Vollstreckungsbeamten.





> Das man seinen festen Wohnsitz aufgibt, weil man auf einen Trip einmal um den Globus geht, sollte als Tatsache übrigens reichen.


Das reicht nicht, man darf auch keine Geräte mehr vorhalten. Plattenputzer schrieb





> Ein paar Dinge, von denen sie sich nicht trennen konnte, hat sie bei mir untergestellt, ein kleines Zimmer steht für sie bereit, falls sie mal ein paar Wochen sich vom Wohnmobil "erholen" will.


 Wenn da ein TV/Radio bei ist besteht die Zahlungspflicht weiter.


> Natürlich kann man dem Affen auch mehr Zucker geben:
> 
> _Liebe merkbefreite GEZ-Mitarbeiter, bei meinem letzten Versuch mir eine Rundfunksendung reinzuziehen, hat sich mir nach wenigen Minuten der Magen umgedreht, .... Ich habe daher meine Geräte verschenkt bzw. zum hiesigen Recycling-Hof gefahren. D. h., vom nächsten ersten ab wird von mir keine Kohle mehr für diesen geistigen Dünnpfiff gezahlt. Schlucken Sie es einfach, sonst wird es teuer - für Sie!_


 Das reicht, da die Geräte weg sind. Kommt trotzdem ein Bescheid bleibt aber nichts weiter übrig als sich zu wehren um Rechtskraft zu vermeiden.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:47:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:40:23 ----------




Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Aha...
> So ganz klar ist mir jetzt immer noch nicht, wie ein tatsächlich gangbarer Weg aussieht.
> Denn, wenn wir dem Gebührenbescheid nicht widersprechen innerhalb der Monatsfrist, vermute ich, ist die Chance, die zurückliegende apparatelose Zeit auch tatsächlich nicht zahlen zu müssen, vertan?


 Genau, Du musst je nach Belehrung Klage oder Widerspruch einlegen um Rechtskraft zu vermeiden. 



> Da die GEZ aber behauptet, selbst ein Widerspruch gegen ihren Bescheid hätte keine aufschiebende Wirkung der Bezahlpflicht, würd's mich dann doch interessieren, wie sowas weiter geht.


Das ist bei Gebührenbescheiden häufig so, dass Widerspruch keine aufschiebende Wirkung hat. D.h. erst dulden/zahlen dann im Klageverfahren zurückholen.


> Wenn Mama jetzt nicht zahlt, kommt dann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid oder ist die GEZ berechtigt, gleich dem Gerichtsvollzieher nen Auftrag zu geben?


Da sind keine Zwischenschritte mehr erforderlich. Bei anhaltender Zahlungsverweigerung wird im Wege der Amtshilfe entweder das nächste Hauptzollamt oder die Stadtkasse als Vollstreckungsbehörde beauftragt. Soweit sollte man es nicht kommen lassen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Also gut, dann werde ich mal einen Widerspruch formulieren, an meine Mutter mailen und sie bitten, den auszudrucken, zu unterschreiben und an die GEZ, bzw. den SWR oder wer auch immer im GEZ-Schreiben angegeben, zu schicken. 
Und das von Spanien (da ist sie gerade) aus? Per Einschreiben? Ihr seht, die ganze Sache gestaltet sich für uns etwas kompliziert, da Mama eben zur Zeit mit dem Womo unterwegs ist und nicht wegen so einem Sch... extra nach D. fahren will.

Wenn ich ihr aber jetzt auch noch erzähle, sie muss jetzt erstmal zahlen und dann die GEZ verklagen, um die zuviel bezahlte Kohle zurück zu bekommen, kann es sein, dass ihre Reaktion nur noch ist: Wegen den paar Kröten im Monat mache ich doch nicht Zwangsurlaubspause für nen Gerichtstermin.

Irgendwie erinnert mich die ganze Situation an "Brasil". Ist ein Klempner im Forum?

Nachtrag: Radio und Fernsehgerät hat sie tatsächlich entsorgt und sogar das Auto verkauft in dem ein Autoradio war. Also tatsächlich (!) hält die gute keine Geräte mehr vor.


----------



## drboe (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Doch sagst Du ja selbst: Also hoheitliches Handeln.


Zwischen "Staatsorganen" und der Übertragung (meist) meist hoheitlicher Tätigkeiten, liegt mehr als nur eine Nuance. Zumal die Befugnis für hoheitliches Handeln gerade beim Rundfunk bzw. dem Gebühreneintreiben m. E. keineswegs zwingend wäre. Unsere mehrheitlich obrigkeitsstaatlich gestrickten Politiker wollen das anders. 



Teleton schrieb:


> Nein man kündigt nicht sondern zeigt an keine Geräte mehr bereitzuhalten.


Richtig! Mir ging es eher um die Möglichkeit da überhaupt raus zu kommen. Bei Zwangsmitgliedschaften in Körperschaften ist das nämlich nicht drin.



Teleton schrieb:


> Das klappt grade nicht. Die müssen nicht wie wir Bürger mühsam klagen, sondern erlassen einen Bescheid, dieser wird rechtskräftig und unangreifbar wenn die Rechtsmittelfrist vorbei ist. Danach kommt schon die Vollstreckung durch Hauptzollamt oder die städtischen Vollstreckungsbeamten.


Ich weiss, dass sie das oft machen. Sie behalten sich laut Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag aber auch die Klärung via Verwaltungsgericht offen.



Teleton schrieb:


> Das reicht nicht, man darf auch keine Geräte mehr vorhalten.


Ein Missverständnis. Ich meinte, wenn man überhaupt begründen will, warum man die Geräte nicht mehr bereithält, dann sollte das Vagabundenleben reichen. Ich bin ja dafür, nur den Wegfall der Gebührenpflicht zu "begründen": es werden keine Geräte mehr vorgehalten, die diese auslösen. Fertig!



---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:46:39 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:42:38 ----------




Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Also gut, dann werde ich mal einen Widerspruch formulieren, an meine Mutter mailen und sie bitten, den auszudrucken, zu unterschreiben und an die GEZ, bzw. den SWR oder wer auch immer im GEZ-Schreiben angegeben, zu schicken.
> Und das von Spanien (da ist sie gerade) aus? Per Einschreiben? Ihr seht, die ganze Sache gestaltet sich für uns etwas kompliziert, da Mama eben zur Zeit mit dem Womo unterwegs ist und nicht wegen so einem Sch... extra nach D. fahren will.
> 
> Wenn ich ihr aber jetzt auch noch erzähle, sie muss jetzt erstmal zahlen und dann die GEZ verklagen, um die zuviel bezahlte Kohle zurück zu bekommen, kann es sein, dass ihre Reaktion nur noch ist: Wegen den paar Kröten im Monat mache ich doch nicht Zwangsurlaubspause für nen Gerichtstermin.


Sie sollte nicht zahlen. Die Forderung ist unberechtigt. Die GEZ ist nicht rechtsfähig und der letztlich zuständige Sender kann bei einem fahrenden Vagabunden in fernen Ländern relativ schwer vollstrecken.  Da finde ich übrigens gerade einen Brief aus dem Ausland sehr passend. Zum Termin müsste sie zudem nicht anreisen, man lässt sich vertreten. Kostet ja das Geld des Senders. Und man zahlt grundsätzlich nicht "um des Friedes wegen". Das ist genau die Masche, auf der auch die Nutzlosbranche reitet. Zudem ist bei guter "Erklärung" des Sachverhaltes ja möglich, dass der Sender  erkennt, dass er sich vergallopiert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



drboe schrieb:


> Zwischen "Staatsorganen" und der Übertragung (meist) meist hoheitlicher Tätigkeiten, liegt mehr als nur eine Nuance.


 Gut ich hatte den Begriff von Plattenputzer aufgegriffen. Letzlich egal, es tritt der Staaat in einer seiner Erscheinungsformen auf.


> Zumal die Befugnis für hoheitliches Handeln gerade beim Rundfunk bzw. dem Gebühreneintreiben m. E. keineswegs zwingend wäre. Unsere mehrheitlich obrigkeitsstaatlich gestrickten Politiker wollen das anders.


Da es nach derzeitigen Recht nunmal so ist, muss man die Rechtslage bei aktuellen Auseinandersetzungen berücksichtigen.


> Richtig! Mir ging es eher um die Möglichkeit da überhaupt raus zu kommen. Bei Zwangsmitgliedschaften in Körperschaften ist das nämlich nicht drin.


Ich habe mit dem Zwangsmitgliedschaftszeug nicht angefangen


> Ich weiss, das sie das oft machen. Sie behalten sich laut Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag aber auch die Klärung via Verwaltungsgericht offen.


Das nutzt einem ja nichts wenn die Vollstreckung läuft und die selber nix vor dem VG klären wollen.



> Sie sollte nicht zahlen. Die Forderung ist unberechtigt. Die GEZ ist nicht rechtsfähig und der letztlich zuständige Sender kann bei einem fahrenden Vagabunden in fernen Ländern relativ schwer vollstrecken.


 Die GEZ ist leider sehr hartnäckig, da haben schon etliche zurückgekehrte Auswanderer eine böse Überraschung erlebt. Wenn man natürlich *nie* mehr zurück will...
Ausserdem hat sie doch noch ein Zimmerlein und ihren Wohnsitz bei Plattenputzer und dort ihre wertvollsten Dinge  gelagert. Wäre blöd wenn da ein "Vollstrecker" erscheint und Ölgemälde, Tafelsilber und Brilliantschmuck und den Bentley wegpfändet.



> Da finde ich übrigens gerade einen Brief aus dem Ausland sehr passend.


Jau :-D


----------



## drboe (16 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Nachdem ich mich nach langer Zeit 'mal wieder mit dem Thema befasse noch zwei Hinweise: Quelle

*a) zur "Beweispflicht"*
_Müsste A in einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit der GEZ wegen der Rechtmäßigkeit der Gebühren den Nachweis führen, dass er kein Rundfunkteilnehmer ist, und dass die Angaben im Anmeldeformular falsch sind?_

Nein. Die Behörde ist bei belastenden Bescheiden immer in der Beweislast. So auch hier! Die Behörde muss  die Tatsachen, die die Voraussetzungen der Gebührenpflicht ausfüllen, nachweisen!

*b) Vorbeugende Maßnahme zur Abwehr der Vollstreckung*
Gleichzeitig mit dem Widerspruch wird die Aussetzung der Vollziehung der Vollstreckung nach § 80 Abs. 3, S. 3 VwGO beantragt. Sollte trotz dessen ein Vollstreckungsversuch oder eine nochmalige Zahlungsaufforderung erfolgen, so sollte man beim zuständigen Gericht, die Anordnung der aufschiebenden Wirkung des Widerspruchs beantragen. Ansonsten können die trotz Widerspruchs fröhlich vollstrecken.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 April 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Das ist der Textbaustein, den ich verwenden werde:

"Gleichzeitig mit dem Widerspruch wird (hiermit) die Aussetzung der Vollziehung der Vollstreckung nach § 80 Abs. 3, S. 3 VwGO beantragt."

Herzlichen Dank für die Anregung!


----------



## Plattenputzer (9 Juni 2010)

*Zwischenbericht*

Bisher ist kein Gerichtsvollziehr aufgetaucht. Dafür ein Brief vom Südwestrundfunk, in dem meiner Mutter mitgeteilt wird, dass ihr Brief an den SWR (unter anderem mit dem Textbaustein von oben) an die zuständige Stelle bei der GEZ weitergeleitet wird....

Na dann, schau mer mal dann seh mer schon. Oder nee, lieber doch nicht. Das wär ja gebührenpflichtig.


----------



## Plattenputzer (30 Juni 2010)

*Zwischenbericht 2*

Ich halte gerade ein Dokument in den Händen, das wohl absoluten Seltenheitswert hat:

Sehr geehrte Frau X,
Ihr Teilnehmerkonto haben wir mit Ablauf des Monats 06.2009 abgemeldet.
Sie erhalten einen Verrechnungscheck, den Sie bei einem Geldinstitut zur Kontogutschrift einreichen können.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Gebühreneinzugszentrale

Tja, der Verrechnungscheck lautet über 50,04 Euro. 
Wie die auf diese Summe kommen? Alldieweil meine Mutter ihre Teilnahme erst für den September als für beendet erklärt hat???
Drei Monate Rundfunk kosten ja bekanntlich −53,94 EUR. Sind 3,90 Euro mehr als die Summe auf dem Verrechnungscheck. 
au weia, die GEZ verwirrt mich. Das hat man gerne. Links blinken und dann rechts abbiegen.

Meine Mutter hat gemeint, ich soll den Verrechnungscheck auf mein Konto gutschreiben lassen, sozusagen als Belohnung für meine Unterstützung. Ich denke aber darüber nach, mir das einzurahmen und an die Wand zu hängen. Wie andere Leute irgendwelche Geweihe. Waidmanns Dank, liebe Forumsgurus.


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 August 2010)

*Und nun wieder die Telekom*

Es gibt was neues von der Telekom:
Erst war ein Brief eines Rechtsanwalts, der von der Telekom beauftragt sich schimpfte, im Kasten, des Inhaltes, meine Mutter solle doch gefälligst ca. 400 Euro Schulden plus Anwaltskosten, Gebühren, Recherchekosten usw., insgesamt also ca. 470 Euro blechen, sonst würde ein Gang zum Gericht unvermeidlich.
Da ich erst vor ein paar Tagen aus dem Urlaub zurück bin und meine Mutter auf nem Campingplatz an der schönen Mosel weilt, sind die im Wisch angegebenen Fristen verstrichen. Aber egal, wir hätten eh nicht mehr reagiert, nachdem wir der Telekom und ihren Helfershelfern schon mehrmals unsere Sicht der Dinge dargestellt hatten.
Was mich nur sehr wunderte: In einem früheren Schreiben (Siehe Post 3 weiter oben) wollte die Telekom als endgültige Summe, nach dem sie von sich aus kündigte, noch einen ganz anderen Betrag (Ca. 150 Euro). Da Anwaltskosten und sonstiger Schnickschnack extra aufgeführt sind im neuerlichen Schreiben, scheint's mir als ob bei der Telekom zwei Abteilungen unabhängig voneinander mit der Sache betraut sind, ohne von einander zu wissen. Weiteres Beispiel für diese These: Obwohl wir der Telekom zeitnah zum "Umzug" die neue Adresse meiner Mutter schriftlich (Einschreibebeleg liegt vor) mitgeteilt haben, kamen noch lange Mahnungen an die alte Adresse und jetzt wollen die (Schimpfwort mühsam unterdrückt) Geld für die Recherche der Adresse? Haha!

Aber egal, gestern abend am Briefkasten endlich nun der gelbe Brief mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Sie wollen es scheinbar nicht anders: Natürlich werden wir der Forderung insgesamt widersprechen. 

Eine kleine Frage am Rande: Im Widerspruchsformular, das beiliegt, ist ein Abschnitt, wo auch ein Beauftragter unterschreiben kann und gleichzeitig seine Vollmacht dazu versichert. Da es meiner Mutter recht wäre, wegen dieser einen Unterschrift nicht extra nach Stuttgart fahren zu müssen, würde mich interessieren, ob ich, ohne Anwalt zu sein, dort unterschreiben darf. Mündlich hat mir meine Mutter schon Vollmacht dazu gegeben. Ich würde mich aber in der A. beißen, wenn wegen nem Formfehler unsererseits der Widerspruch nicht gelten würde.
Andere Idee: Könnte meine Mutter sich an der Mosel so ein Formular besorgen und das eintragen, was jetzt in dem Bescheid, der in meinem Briefkasten landete auch steht, einen Haken bei "Ich widerspreche der Forderung insgesamt" setzen, und zurück an das zuständige Amtsgericht senden?

Grüße
Plattenputzer


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2010)

*AW: Und nun wieder die Telekom*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage am Rande: Im Widerspruchsformular, das beiliegt, ist ein Abschnitt, wo auch ein Beauftragter unterschreiben kann und gleichzeitig seine Vollmacht dazu versichert.



Das geht m.E. nur als Anwalt oder als gesetzlicher Vertreter (z.B. Vormund, Vorsorgevollmacht).



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Da es meiner Mutter recht wäre, wegen dieser einen Unterschrift nicht extra nach Stuttgart fahren zu müssen,...



Was spricht denn dagegen, das Formular an den Urlaubsort zu schicken?


----------



## Teleton (25 August 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



> Andere Idee: Könnte meine Mutter sich an der Mosel so ein Formular besorgen und das eintragen, was jetzt in dem Bescheid, der in meinem Briefkasten landete auch steht, einen Haken bei "Ich widerspreche der Forderung insgesamt" setzen, und zurück an das zuständige Amtsgericht senden?


Den Text kann sie auch auf einen Zettel schreiben. Hauptsache das Aktenzeichen stimmt und der Wisch ist rechtzeitig bei Gericht. Kann dann zwar nicht vom Computer gelesen werden muss halt ein Rechtspfleger ran.

Weitere Idee; Beschäftige Dich mal mit der sog. Geistigkeitstheorie.


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 August 2010)

*Anruf beim Amtsgericht*

Ich hab heute morgen beim Amtsgericht angerufen und von dort folgende Info bekommen:

"Bei Zeile 2 ein X machen und bei Zeile 8 eine 4 eintragen, meine Adresse eintragen, unterschreiben und losschicken."
 Fax genügt angeblich auch.
Nachgeschaut und gesehen: mit der 4 gebe ich zu erkennen, dass ich ne Privatperson bin, die im Namen der Widerspruchsführerin handelt. Toll denke ich und lese jetzt von Antiscammer:
 "Das geht m.E. nur als Anwalt oder als gesetzlicher Vertreter (z.B. Vormund, Vorsorgevollmacht)."

Jetzt bin ich verunsichert.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

So sieht der Mahnbescheid aus.

Bei Zeile 8 unter 4 steht: "Herr/Frau". Daraus kann man schließen, dass man hier in diesem Fall auch als Privatperson als Bevollmächtigter auftreten darf. Wenn das Amtsgericht in der telefonischen Auskunft das auch so sagt, dann ist es wohl so zulässig.


----------



## Teleton (26 August 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Könnte nur sein, dass das Gericht eine Vollmacht der Vertretenen anfordert.


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Könnte nur sein, dass das Gericht eine Vollmacht der Vertretenen anfordert.


Das dürfte aber in der beschriebenen Konstellation eher kein Problem sein...


----------



## Plattenputzer (30 August 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Die oben beschriebene Auskunft bekam ich vom Amtsgericht Stuttgart.
Da aber der Widerspruch ans Amtsgericht Euskirchen muß, habe ich sicherheitshalber heute morgen da angerufen. Die dortige Dame hat darauf bestanden, dass ich nur bei schriftlich vorliegender Vollmacht meiner Mutter das Recht dazu hätte, "Bei Zeile 2 ein X machen und bei Zeile 8 eine 4 eintragen, meine Adresse eintragen, unterschreiben und losschicken."

Ächz. Aber immerhin meinte die Dame, ein zurücksenden des Widerspruchs per Fax an's betreffende Gericht würde gelten (Hier also gleiche Aussage wie Stuttgart). Jetzt habe ich das ganze eingescannt und als PDF an die extra von mir dafür eingerichteten E-mailadresse gesendet. Die Mama muß jetzt auf dem Campingplatz einen Computer mit Netzzugang und Drucker suchen, das Ganze ausdrucken, ausfüllen und per Fax an's Gericht senden. Im Notfall muß Sie eben in's nächste Internetcafe.
Im Moment ist sie in der Nähe von Osnabrück. Etwas weit weg von Stuttgart, sonst hätte ich sie einfach mal besucht in ihrem Wohnwagen.
Ich glaube, ich werde ihr die Empfehlung geben, den Widerspruch zusätzlich noch per Einschreiben zu senden.

Ich hoffe bloß, es wird nicht all zu schwierig, ihr per Telefon zu erklären, wie sie einen Mailanhang öffnen und ausdrucken kann.

Tja... es sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis Ablauf der Frist.


----------



## Plattenputzer (13 September 2010)

*Zwischenbericht*

Meine Mutter hat es wohl geschafft, ihren Widerspruch rechtzeitig ans zuständige Gericht zu faxen.
Jetzt kam ein Brief von den Telekomanwälten, in dem sie darum betteln, meine Mutter möge doch den Widerspruch zurücknehmen um sich "erhebliche" Mehrkosten zu ersparen. Zur Not könne sie auch in Raten zahlen. Usw blabla...
Lustig fand ich den Satz, dass der Widerspruch nicht nachvollziehbar wäre.

Na, das wird sich ja demnächst vor Gericht klären lassen. Wir finden nämlich die Forderung nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 September 2010)

*AW: Telekom akzeptiert Kündigung nicht*

Wenn die Anwälte nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid auf so eine Weise weiter rumzackern, dann ist das wohl ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, dass die sich ihrer Sache selbst überhaupt nicht sicher sind. Das übliche Vorgehen bei widersprochenem MB ist bei einer berechtigten Forderung die Klageeinreichung.


----------



## drboe (13 September 2010)

*AW: Zwischenbericht*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Lustig fand ich den Satz, dass der Widerspruch nicht nachvollziehbar wäre.
> 
> Na, das wird sich ja demnächst vor Gericht klären lassen. Wir finden nämlich die Forderung nicht nachvollziehbar.


Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Anwälte argumentieren werden, warum Deine Mutter eine DSL-Flatrate gebucht haben soll, wenn sie nie einen Computer zur Nutzung von Datenkommunikation besaß. Und wie wollen sie die entsprechende Willenserklärung Deiner Mutter zum Abschluß eines entsprechenden Vertrags nachweisen? Unterschrift fälschen? Anrufung nicht-irdischer Instanzen? Voodoo?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (13 September 2010)

*AW: Zwischenbericht*



drboe schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Anwälte argumentieren werden, warum Deine Mutter eine DSL-Flatrate gebucht haben soll, wenn sie nie einen Computer zur Nutzung von Datenkommunikation besaß. Und wie wollen sie die entsprechende Willenserklärung Deiner Mutter zum Abschluß eines entsprechenden Vertrags nachweisen? Unterschrift fälschen? Anrufung nicht-irdischer Instanzen? Voodoo?
> 
> M. Boettcher



Gottseidank sind die Zeiten der Beweislastumkehr vorbei. Die allgemeine Lebenserfahrung lehrt uns: Auch eine Rechnung der Telekom kann Bullshit sein.

Was mich wundert ist, dass meine Mutter tatsächlich nicht davor zurück schreckt, verklagt zu werden. Vielleicht hat ihr "Sieg" über die GEZ ihr Mut gemacht. Schade, dass nicht mehr "alte" Leute aufhören, bei Rechtsanwaltsdrohungen übertrieben Angst zu entwickeln.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 August 2011)

Laaang lang ist's her, dass ich hier was zu berichten hatte. Vor ein paar Wochen aber begann der Spass wieder.
Der erste Brief kam von der Telekom. Ich dachte schon, die wollen ihrer nichtigen Forderung wieder hinterherjammern, aber meine Mutter wurde nur darüber informiert, dass sie bis zu 180 bla bla Euro sparen könne, wenn sie von ihrem jetzigen Anbieter zurück zur Telekom wechseln würde.
Lustig, dachte ich: Wie kommen die auf den brüchigen Ast, jemanden, dem sie nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dem dieser widersprochen hat, aufs Auge gedrückt haben, wieder als Kunden gewinnen zu können? Kurz gelacht und Werbebrief entsorgt.
Zwei Wochen später die Tele5 mit nem Brief: vom 9. bis zum 15. Sept. 2009 wären noch Telefonkosten in Höhe von ca. 20 Euro fällig. Mit Anschriftenermittlung, Deppenzuschlag usw. ergäbe sich ne Forderung von ca. 50 Euro. Ich habe mir erlaubt, das ganze ohne weiteres zu veranlassen zu den Akten zu legen, da ja von der Tele5 ein Schreiben vorliegt, in dem sie damals die Kündigung bestätigt haben und ne "Endabrechnung", die damals gezahlt wurde, muß auch noch irgendwo im Leitzordner rumschwirren. Ich hab noch nicht mal meine Mutter in Spanien angerufen wegen dem Mist, weil die sich deswegen nicht aufregen soll.
Gestern nun ein Brief von ner Firma, deren Namen mir gerade nicht mehr genau einfallen will. (Hab leider den Brief heute morgen im Auto liegen lassen, und das steht leider nicht gerade um die Ecke). Arceus oder so ähnlich. Meine Mutter möge doch bitte in einer dringenden Angelegenheit  zurückrufen. Nur 14 cent aus dem deutschen Festnetz.
Geht's noch? Außer Gefasel, das darauf hindeutet, dass die auch ne Forderung wegen Telekomunikation einzutreiben sich bemühen, ner "Aktennummer"  auch noch die abwegige Idee, jemand könnte Lust verspüren, sie anzurufen?
Kann es sein, dass gerade irgendwer ne Drittverwertungsschleife alter Pseudo-Forderungen und Adressendaten versucht?


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2011)

Acoreus AG heißen die und der Laden ist berüchtigt für sinnfreie Beitreibungsversuche.

Übrigens hat die Acoreus AG nun alle Anteile an der Inkasso-Tochter acoreus Collection Services (aCS) übernommen. Blöde Frage: hätte es die Acoreus AG übrhaupt ohne die Tochter geben können? Ist die gleiche Frage wie die was vorher war, das Huhn oder das Ei?


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 August 2011)

"sinnfrei" trifft es im Angesicht der derzeitigen Debatte über das Scheitern des Neoliberalismus nicht ganz 
Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die es als Zeichen eigener Überlegenheit betrachten, wenn es ihnen in gewissem Umfang gelingt, anderen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Ob allerdings auf der Metaebene der Lebenssinn dieser Leute einer genaueren philosophischen Betrachtung standhält, ist eine andere Frage. Den Herrschaften von jener "Acoreus" muß nun leider statt Bargeld ein Zitat von Goethe genügen:
"_Er aber_, sag's _ihm_, _er_ kann mich im Arsche lecken"


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

> Den Herrschaften von jener "Acoreus" muß nun leider statt Bargeld ein Zitat von Goethe genügen:


War zwar von Schiller im Götz von Berlichingen, aber trotzdem eine geeignete Maßnahme.

Dazu paßt auch noch ein Artikel den ich heute bei SPON gefunden habe:



> *Warteschleife*
> 
> *Kündige, wenn du es schaffst*
> 
> *Gratis-Hotline, Willkommenspräsent, Express-Service: Für Neukunden ist Firmen das Beste gerade gut genug. Wer einen Vertrag kündigen will, muss hingegen verdammt gute Nerven haben. Die von Tom König sind inzwischen ziemlich strapaziert.*



http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0,1518,779033,00.html#ref=rss


----------



## Plattenputzer (24 August 2011)

Schiller?
"Wer dichten will, der täte gut, er macht' es so, wie Goethe tut!" - _Erich Mühsam_


----------



## Plattenputzer (12 September 2011)

Heute im Briefkasten:
"Ratenzahlungsvorschlag
Sehr geehrte Frau X,
auf unsere bisherigen Beitriebungsbemühungen haben Sie weder mit einer Zahlung noch mit einer sonstigen Antwort (sondern mit einem Achselzucken) reagiert.
Liegt das an einem finanziellen Engpass? (...)"

Liegt das an einem finanziellen Engpass, dass die von acoreus so gar nicht aufgeben wollen?

Aber immerhin waren die bisher relativ freundlich im Tonfall. Die Androhung der sofortigen Erschießung nebst Sippenhaft auf 3 Generationen kommt wohl erst in einem zukünftigen Schreiben ...


----------



## drboe (14 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> War zwar von Schiller im Götz von Berlichingen, aber trotzdem eine geeignete Maßnahme.


Knapp daneben. *Götz von Berlichingen mit der eisernen Hand* ist ein Schauspiel in fünf Aufzügen von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. Davon kannst Dich leicht via Google oder Wikipedia überzeugen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Götz_von_Berlichingen_(Goethe)

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2011)

@ Hippo

Haben die Kandidaten Deinen Literatur-Test jetzt bestanden?


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Jo, hamm´se


----------



## Plattenputzer (10 Oktober 2011)

Ich sitze gerade auf meinem Diwan, der mitnichten fernöstlich ist, und lese Hochliteratur.
Moderner Klassiker, kommt aber natürlich nicht an Goethe ran.
Alleine die Sprache, die den Leser direkt anspricht und denoch eine gewisse Kühle vermittelt. (Sehr geehrte Frau X)
Ohne große Umwege, ohne die üblichen Landschaftsbeschreibungen und Charakterzeichnungen geht es sofort los mit der Aktion. (bis zum heutigen Tage haben sie die Forderung unseres Auftraggebers nicht ...)
Und wie im Buch der Bücher gibt es den Mahner in der Wüste, der Unbill von uns abwenden will. (Bereits jetzt weisen wir darauf hin, dass bla Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid bla titiliert bla Sach- und Kontopfändung bla Nicht zuletzt dieser Schritt kann zu einer Verschlechterung ihrer Bonität führen.)
Doch ein Happy End ist in Sicht! (Noch können Sie die damit einhergehenden nicht unerheblichen Zusatzkosten verhindern. Zahlen Sie sofort bl bla)
Leider hält sich der Autor in entscheidenden Passagen nicht ganz an die Realität, da ein kombinierter Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid der feuchte Traum bleibt, der er ist.

Falls ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" ins Haus flattert, wird der mit einem Häkchen an der richtigen Stelle "Ich widerspreche der Forderung gesamt" ans Gericht zurückgeschickt. Ganz ohne Prosa.


----------



## passer (11 Oktober 2011)

Eine Klageschrift wird nicht kommen.
Eher werden Schafe fliegen.

Aber es ist schon absurd,das auf die Einwendungen nicht reagiert wird.
Oder macht man das seitens Tcom und Tele2 mit Absicht in der Hoffnung
der der Geforderte doch noch einknickt ?


----------



## Teleton (11 Oktober 2011)

> Eine Klageschrift wird nicht kommen.
> Eher werden Schafe fliegen.


Bei Tele2 sehe ich das ebenso. Telekom klagt dagegen gerne auch mal  bei Kleinforderungen, wobei die derzeit aber eher noch 2009 aufarbeiten.


----------



## Plattenputzer (8 November 2011)

Und wieder ein Briefchen ... Diesmal von einem Anwaltsbüro, das meiner Mutter mitteilt, die Forderungen der "Acoreus" übernommen zu haben. Andererseits versichern sie die anwaltliche Vertretung der A...
WTF?
Und natürlich wieder die Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist nach spätestens drei Jahren und 364 Tagen Schluß wegen Verjährung, egal wie intensiv die Drohkulisse vorher war.


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Alles aus 2007 ist schon verjährt, aus 2008 ist am 1.1.2012 verjährt


----------



## Plattenputzer (9 November 2011)

Da die Forderung aus 2009 ist, werden also noch ein paar Briefchen kommen, bis das Verjährtsein eintritt. Oder ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Ach bitte bitte, lieber Forderungssteller, probier es doch mit nem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid! Feigling! Trau dich doch ...nenenene

Ich hab mir gerade mein erstes Post in der Angelegenheit nochmal durchgelesen, und mir wurde klar, wie herrlich aburd das ganze damals war. Mama kündigt bei Tele2 und Telekom. Tele2 akzeptiert die Kündigung und schickt Endabrechnung. Telekom akzeptiert einerseits Künigung nicht, kündigt andererseits von sich aus und behauptet den Auftrag von Mama zu haben, die Tele2 zukünftig mit der Bereitstellung eines Anschlusses zu beauftragen. WTF? Wahrscheinlich ist diese Fehlleistung der Telekom die Ursache für die nachträglichen Forderungen der Tele2.
Das alles kann aber meiner Mutter herzlich egal sein.
Solln sie doch klagen. Den Vortrag, der diese Forderung belegen soll, möchte ich gerne hören. Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Plattenputzer (20 August 2012)

So, jetzt ist es soweit: die Telekom klagt. Das wäre an sich ja löblich, damit man die ganze Angelegenheit mal klären könnte, nur komme ich dadurch jetzt etwas in Stress:
Meine Mutter weilt gerade wieder in Spanien weil Marokko ihr zu heiß ist. Ich selbst hab mir 4 Wochen Urlaub am Stück genommen um in Hohenlohe mit meinem Sohn Robin eine alte Ente (2CV) zu restaurieren. In der Mitte meiner Ferien wollte ich kurz nach Stuttgart fahren um Blumen zu gießen.

Dort angekommen fand ich einen Brief an meine Mutter vor, vom Amtsgericht Stuttgart. Zugestellt am 08.08.2012.
Darin eine Verfügung des Amtsgerichts, dass dein schriftliches Verfahren durchgeführt wird und dass meine Mutter eine
Notfrist von 2 Wochen ab Zustellung hat, die"Absicht der Verteidigung" schriftlich anzuzeigen.

Seither telefoniere ich wie ein Irrer in der Weltgeschichte herum, um a meine Mutter zu erreichen und b den zuständigen Sachbearbeiter beim Amtsgericht.
Meine Mutter ist seit heute morgen informiert und bleibt in der Nähe eines Telefons, die Sachbearbeiterin hat mich nach einer Stunde Warteschlange beruhigt, es würde vorerst genügen, dem Amtsgericht ein Fax mit dem Aktenzeichen und folgendem Inhalt zukommen zu lasse:
"Hiermit möchte ich mich gegen die Klage verteiligen."
Dann hätten wir weitere 2 Wochen Zeit, uns schriftlich zu verteidigen....
Außerdem hat sie gesagt, Faxen wäre besser als Mailen und falls von Spanien aus dasFaxen schwierig wäre, könne auch ich das von Deutschland aus für sie übernehmen. Soweit, so gut. Wie schätzt ihr das ein?
Müsste es nicht eher heißen:
"Hiermit zeige ich an, mich gegen die Klage verteidigen zu wollen" oder ist da eine genaue Formulierung egal?


Die Klageschrift selbst ist übrigens völlig Banane. Unter anderem wird da was von Beweislastumkehr gefaselt, wie wenn es um eine strittige Abrechnung von Gesprächen ginge. Dass es um das behauptete Zustandekommen eines 2-Jahresvertrages für "Call&Surf", dass wir bestreiten, geht, hat der Telekomanwalt Sailer wohl überhaupt nicht gerafft. Die Klageschrift hat ca. 20 Seiten, von denen ca 20 Seiten Textbausteine sind...
Wenn euch das interessiert, scane ich das gerne ein. Ich glaube aber, diese Ergüsse würden euch eher langweilen.

Lustig ist aber der erste Abschnitt der Begründung:

"(...) Seitens der Klägerin wurde der Beklagten ein Telefonanschluss betriebsbereit zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Beklagte erhielt die Rufnummer xxx
Dieser Anschluss wurde in der Folgezeit von der Beklagten benutzt. Die in den Rechnungen ersichtlichen Entgelte wurden hierbei gemäß den vertraglich vereinbarten Tarifen fakturiert (...)
Witzig dabei ist: die Bereitstellung erfolgte tatsächlich. Soweit ist der Vortrag der Klägerin ja noch richtig. Dieses, fast biblisch zu nennende Ereignis erfolgte vor 20 bis 30 Jahren. Ich weiß nicht mehr so genau, wann meine Mutter damals nach Vaihingen gezogen ist. Lang ist her...
Auch die Telekom scheint sich an das genauen Datum des Vertragsabschlusses nicht entsinnen zu können, nennt sie ihn doch in der Klageschrift nicht, was ja wichtig für ihren Vortrag wäre.
Auch das die Beklagte den Anschluss genutzt hat, stimmt, eben aber mit Ausnahme der Zeit, als sie die Wohnung gekündigt und aufgegeben hat, weshalb sie ja den Vertrag mit der Bundespost, bezeihungsweise deren Rechtsnachfolgerin Telekom 3 Monate vor Auszug mit Frist zum Auszug gekündigt hat.
Als "Beweis" liegen ein paar Kopien von Rechnungen ab dem Datum des Auszuges bei, die meine Mutter logischer Weise nicht mehr bezahlt hat. Der größte Rechnungsbetrag dabei ist ein Posten namens "Schadensersatz". Lustig, oder?
Das Ganze, weil die Telekom behauptette, meine Mutter hätte kurz vor ihrem Südtrip telefonisch der Umstellung ihres Vertrages auf DSL mit zwei Jahren Laufzeit zugestimmt. Was sie nie getan hat. Wäre ja auch bescheuert gewesen: Meine Mutter besitzt keinen Computer und wollte eh die Wohnung aufgeben.


----------



## drboe (20 August 2012)

Mir scheint es an der Zeit einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (20 August 2012)

Um dem Amtsgericht die Absicht, sich verteidigen zu wollen, anzuzeigen, brauchts meiner Meinung nach noch keinen Anwalt. Da gehts jetzt einfach darum, die Notfrist, die am 22.08.2012 abläuft, einzuhalten.
Fürs Schreiben der Verteidigungsschrift könnte dann ein Anwalt hilfreich sein.

Ich hoffe blos, meine Mutter kommt auf diesem Campingplatz da unten irgendwie an ein Faxgerät....


----------



## Teleton (20 August 2012)

Mit der Notfrist zur Verteidigungsanzeige sollen nur diejenigen aussortiert werden, die den Kopf in den Sand stecken, da kann das Gericht dann flott Versäumnisurteil rausjagen.Text ist halbwegs egal solange die Verteidigungsbereitschaft und Aktenzeichen erkennbar ist. Die zweite Frist zur Begründung kann man dann auch verlängern lassen.
Verteidigungsanzeige -vorab- per Fax, nicht per Mail. Campingplatz ohne Fax wird es wohl auch in Spanien kaum geben.

Der Text der Klage ist immer fast wortgleich, bei 10.000den Klagen im Jahr erfinden die keinen eigenen Text nur für Deine Mutter.

Auch wenn beim AG kein Anwaltszwang besteht ist der Moment für einen Anwalt gekommen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (21 September 2012)

Tja, meine Mutter wollte partout keinen Anwalt nehmen....
Und war dann aber mächtig stinkig, als ich ihr sagte, keine Zeit dafür zu haben, ihr ne Klageerwiderung zu basteln. Nachdem sie einen Tag vor Fristende immer noch nicht in die Gänge gekommen ist, nen Anwalt zu haben, habe ich mich breit schlagen lassen, ihr doch noch eine zu schreiben.
Bis nachts um vier bin ich am Rechner gesessen. Das ganze ist richtige Literatur geworden...

Nun ist der Schrieb beim Gericht und es bleibt abzuwarten, wie das weiter geht.

Falls jemand neugierig auf den Kurzroman ist, lade ich ihn gerne anonymisiert hier hoch, falls das nicht auf irgend eine Art illegal oder gegen die Forumsregeln ist.


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2012)

Plattenputzer schrieb:


> ... lade ich ihn gerne anonymisiert hier hoch, falls das nicht auf irgend eine Art illegal oder gegen die Forumsregeln ist.


Kannst Du gerne tun!


----------



## Plattenputzer (24 September 2012)

So, es gibt schon wieder eine förmliche Zustellung vom Amtsgericht:
eine Einladung (kicher) zur Güteverhandlung und anschließendem Haupttermin.
Das, obwohl die Gegenseite Antrag auf schriftliche Verhandlung gestellt hat und darauf hingewiesen hat, dass dem Kollegen der Anwaltskanzlei S. eine Reise nach S. nicht zuzumuten sei, zumal er eh von den Details der Strittigkeit nix wüsste, vorgerichtlicher Schriftverkehr zur Genüge stattgefunden hätte und ein Gütetermin keine Aussicht auf Erfolg häbe.
Einer der wenigen Punkte, wo die Klägerin echt mal sowas von Recht hat. Gütetermin ist nogo und persönlich Erscheinen ist nicht nur dem Herrn Advokat unangenehm, sondern auch meiner Mutter, die ja dazu aus Spanien anreisen müsste.

Was ich da tun soll, weiß ich noch nicht so exakt. Eventuell, wie die Klägerin Antrag auf schriftliche Verhandlung, mit Hinweis auf den Antrag der Klägerin. Könnte ja sein, dass der Amstsrichter das auch gut findet....

Aber, bevor es weitergeht, die Klageerwiderung im Anhang.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf eure Kritik


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2012)

Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf eure Kritik


Ich würde den Schriftsatz sachlich halten. Z. B. unter 8. von "faseln" zu schreiben ist unnötig. Außerdem scheint mir die Geschichte von der Deutschen Bundespost hier fehl am Platze, das wissen auch Richter heut zu Tage. Der letzte Satz ist entscheidend, den würde ich absetzen und fett schreiben, da womöglich auch nur der gelesen wird.


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 September 2012)

Na, so wenig Kritik ist ja fast schon ein Lob.     Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Leider kann ich an der Klageerwiderung nichts mehr ändern, die musste ja zum 19ten September schon ans Gericht.
Das "faseln" und "Textbaustein" ist reingerutscht, weil die Klageschrift dutzende Seiten lang ist und genau nix gehaltvolles zum Thema beinhaltet. Da war ich einfach sauer, als ich das las. Ich hoffe aber, im großen ganzen doch einen sachlichen Ton getroffen zu haben....

Das neue Schreiben vom Gericht wundert mich immer mehr, je länger ich darüber nachdenke:
Klägerin hat Gütetermin nicht gewollt und schriftliche Verhandlung beantragt.
Beklagte hat schriftlich die Klage erwidert.

Warum gehts jetzt nicht einfach schriftlich weiter?


----------



## Teleton (25 September 2012)

Für die erste Runde gut gelungen.

Etwas zu ausführlich, Richter/Richterinnen lesen nicht gerne insbesondere wenn 500 andere Sachen auf dem Tisch liegen. Die Klage mit den Textbausteinen kennt das Gericht aus dutzenden von Verfahren, meist mit Beklagten die einfach nicht gezahlt haben. Hier muß der Unterschied zum "Normalfall" klar gemacht werden.
Eigentlich reicht: Es gab alten Vertrag, der wurde mit Monatsfrist gekündigt, Kündigung ist zugegangen. Den Rest hätte dann die Telekom vortragen müssen.
Man könnte noch rügen, dass die Gegenseite trotz außergerichtlichem Streit über den Tarif dazu nichts geschrieben hat (Verstoß gegen die Prozeßförderungspflicht?).

Die Gegenseite wird nunmehr wie folgt argumentieren:
Der Auftrag sei sehr wohl erteilt worden, schließlich habe man ja eine Bestätigung über die Vertragsänderung übermittelt (btw. was ist eigentlich mit der Widerrufsbelehrung wurde eine erteilt?) der nicht rechtzeitig widersprochen oder widerrufen wurde. Dazu sei man aber verpflichtet insbesondere auch weil man die zukünftigen Rechnungen ohne Einwendung in der 8-Wochenfrist hingenommen und damit anerkannt habe.


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 September 2012)

Die nicht zugegangene Widerrufsbelehrung ist ein guter Tipp. Eine Bestätigung der angeblichen Vertragsänderung hat meine Mutter ihrer Erinnerung nach auch nie im Briefkasten gehabt. Und Rechnungen kamen nach der "Umstellung" auf Call&Surf nicht mehr, weil meine Mutter angeblich Zustellung der Rechnung an ihre Emailadresse beantragt hat. Zwar hat sich meine Mutter irgendwann gewundert, dass keine Rechnungen mehr kamen, ist der Sache aber nie nachgegangen, weil sie sich gedacht hat, die werden sich schon melden, wenn ich ihnen Geld schulde. Da die Telekom Einzugsermächtigung hatte, hat sie natürlich fleißig abgebucht. Erst hinterher, als das Theater mit der Kündigung anfing, hat meine Mutter die Kontoauszüge überprüft. Sie war eben etwas naiv.


----------



## Teleton (25 September 2012)

> Warum gehts jetzt nicht einfach schriftlich weiter?


Sorge das nochmal 5 Seiten Text kommen?


----------



## Plattenputzer (2 Oktober 2012)

Tja, meine liebe Mama will nicht von ihrem Campingplatz runter. Sie sagt, nicht ganz zu unrecht, dass die Kosten für nen Flug plus Rückflug nach dem sonnigen Stuttgart mehr kosten würde, als der Streitwert des Prozesses.
Jetzt ist sie auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, mir ne Vollmacht auszustellen, damit ich zu dem Termin gehe und sie "vertrete".
Anwalt will sie nicht. Tja, ich tippe auf Alterssturheit.
Aber egal, gehe ich eben hin.
Frage: Wie muss den so ne Vollmacht von ihr für mich getextet sein und muss sie die ans Gericht faxen oder reicht es, wenn ich die am Termin vorzeige?

@teleton: Ich fand ja meinen Text (Klageerwiderung) ganz gut lesbar. Vielleicht nicht ganz so unterhaltsam wie "Vom Winde verweht", dafür aber auch deutlich kürzer. Außerdem ist das Lesen von sowas das tägliche Brot eines Richters...


----------



## Teleton (2 Oktober 2012)

Hier z.B.: kann man Vollmachten kaufen:
http://www.soldan.de/shop/Allgemein...ormulare/3314300/Soldan-Zivilprozessvollmacht
die man dann spätestens im Termin im Orginal vorlegt.

Ist Deine Mutter "persönlich geladen" d.h. wurde persönliches Erscheinen angeordnet oder nur "normaler" Verhandlungstermin angesetzt ? Letzteren kann ein "normaler Bevollmächtigter" wahrnehmen. Bei persönlichem Erscheinen kann man sich auch vertreten lassen es braucht aber einen Bevollmächtigten der auch Vergleiche abschließen darf und in der Sache inhaltlich voll informiert ist.


----------



## Plattenputzer (2 Oktober 2012)

*"Wenn Sie nicht erscheinen und auch keinen mit schriftlicher Vollmacht versehenen volljährigen Familienangehörigen oder einen anderen nach §  79 Abs. 2 ZPO zugelassenen Bevollmächtigten zum Termin entsenden, kann dies zum Verlust des Prozesses führen"*

Sorry für die Fettschrift, ist n Copy-Past-Unfall. Volljährig bin ich, familienangehörig auch.

Ob s in Spanien nen Laden gibt, wo man deutsche Zivilprozessvollmachten kaufen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die gute soll mir selber was schreiben. Vielleicht finde ich ja noch nen Mustertext.


----------



## drboe (7 Oktober 2012)

http://www.vollmacht-muster.de/Vollmacht-gratis-fur-die-Vertretung-vor-Gericht/

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (8 Oktober 2012)

Weiß gar nicht, wie ich euch die traurige Nachricht beibringen soll.... Seufz:  
Es ist vorbei. Aus. Keine Chance mehr, den Prozess zu gewinnen:

"Namens und im Auftrag der Klägerin nehmen wir hiermit die Klage zurück."

So stand es in einer Kopie des Schreibens des gegnerischen Anwalts an das Amtsgericht.
Das Amtsgericht hat uns ne Kopie von dem Wisch geschickt und eine "Abladung".
Das ist wohl Juristendeutsch und soll sowas wie eine "Ausladung", das Gegenteil einer Einladung oder die Rücknahme einer Einladung darstellen.
Jedenfalls stand im Brief vom Amtsgericht:
"Sehr geehrte Frau Mustermann,
der Termin vom 11.10.2012, genaue Uhrzeit, wurde aufgehoben.
Grund: Klagerücknahme
Sie brauchen daher zu diesem Termin nicht erscheinen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Justizsekretärin"

Danke erst mal an alle, die mich in diesem Thread unterstützt haben, speziell an Teleton.
Jetzt muß der Fall natürlich noch aufgeräumt werden, wobei ich von einem Forumsmitglied ein paar Tipps bekommen habe:
Einen Antrag für das Amtsgericht muss ich formulieren, damit die Kosten des Verfahrens komplett dem Gegner auferlegt werden und
"materiellen Anspruchsverzicht" beim gegnerischen Anwalt einfordern, damit nicht irgendwann nochmal ne Klage wegen der gleichen Streitigkeit kommt, alldieweil ja in der Streitfrage eben nicht vom Amtsgericht entschieden wurde. (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe)

Da kommen einem schon merkwürdige Gedanken:
eine Klagerücknahme heißt also nicht: Sorry, wir geben zu, keine berechtigte Forderung zu haben. Nö, es heißt nur: Für den Augenblick ziehen wir uns zurück und unterbrechen die Kampfhandlungen. Wir behalten uns aber vor, jederzeit, wenn uns ein neues Argument einfällt, erneut zu klagen.
Stimmt das so? Ich habe darüber nachgedacht und bin zur Auffassung gekommen, dass das durchaus sinnhaft ist, da es ja tatsächlich Fälle geben kann, wo einem Kläger erst später Beweise zu seinen Gunsten vorliegen. Wenn ihm dann der Rechtsweg verwehrt wäre, weil er ja mal ne Klage zurückgenommen hat, könnte das durchaus zu großen Ungerechtigkeiten führen. Ok. Seh ich ein. Aber: Nun ist so ein Telekomunikationsunternehmen von den juristischen und finanziellen Möglichkeiten ein Riese und meine Mutter eher nicht. Vom menschlichen Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist es armseelig vom Prozessgegner, hier ein Hintertürchen offen zu halten anstatt gleich nen Anspruchsverzicht mit in den Brief zu packen. Aber egal, schreib ich eben noch zwei drei Briefchen für meine Mutter.

Richtig ärgerlich werde ich bei einem anderen Gedanken:
wenn ich das alles richtig sehe, hätte meine Mutter, falls sie sich einen Anwalt genommen hätte, nun ein kleines Problem. Sie würde jetzt erstmal ne Rechnung von ihrem Anwalt bekommen für seine Dienste. Und da in der Sache vom Amtsgericht keine Entscheidung getroffen wurde, wurden logischer weise der Klägerin auch die Kosten für diesen Rechtsanwalt nicht automatisch aufgebrummt, wie es der Fall gewesen wäre, wenn die Klägerin verloren hätte.
Nun ist es ja tatsächlich so, dass meiner Mutter wegen ihrer Sturheit, keinen Anwalt nehmen zu wollen und Spanien nicht zu verlassen, relativ geringe Kosten (Faxkosten, mehr war nicht) entstanden sind. Was wäre aber, wenn? Anwaltskosten und die Stornokosten für einen Flug nach D. usw?
Bitte versteht das nicht falsch. Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass meine Mutter sich besser einen Rechtanwalt  hätte nehmen sollen! Allein die Diskussionen mit ihr, die ich erleiden müsste, wenn das schief gegangen wäre!
(Andererseits bin ich natürlich ein klein wenig stolz, den rosa Riesen ganz alleine bezwungen zu haben.)

Die Frage ist zwar hier nur theoretisch (außer es gibt sowas wie "entgangene Urlaubsfreude", die man als Kosten ansetzen könnte), würde mich aber schon sehr interessieren:
Wie kann man seine Unkosten im Zusammenhang mit einer Klage wieder reinbekommen, wenn der Gegner einfach schnöde und feig die Klage zurücknimmt? Geht das? Ist das kompliziert?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Oktober 2012)

Prima gemacht!



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> entgangene Urlaubsfreude


Kann man leider nicht konkret definieren und in Zahlen formen.


Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Unkosten im Zusammenhang mit einer Klage wieder reinbekommen, wenn der Gegner einfach schnöde und feig die Klage zurücknimmt? Geht das? Ist das kompliziert?


Da fällt mir spontan das allgemeine Lebensrisiko ein, nach dem ein Beteiligter Aufwendungen für die Abwehr von Ungemach meiner Meinung nach nicht anrechnen kann.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Oktober 2012)

> eine Klagerücknahme heißt also nicht: Sorry, wir geben zu, keine berechtigte Forderung zu haben. Nö, es heißt nur: Für den Augenblick ziehen wir uns zurück und unterbrechen die Kampfhandlungen. Wir behalten uns aber vor, jederzeit, wenn uns ein neues Argument einfällt, erneut zu klagen


Nun eine negative Feststellungsklage starten  (oder wie das viech noch heisst. )


----------



## Hippo (8 Oktober 2012)

Du weißt aber schon daß manche Richter seeeehr allergisch auf diese Viecher reagieren ...


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2012)

Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Unkosten im Zusammenhang mit einer Klage wieder reinbekommen, wenn der Gegner einfach schnöde und feig die Klage zurücknimmt? Geht das? Ist das kompliziert?


Ist alles in §269 ZPO geregelt. Auf Antrag nach §269 Absatz 4 stellt das Gericht fest wer grundsätzlich zahlen zahlen muß. Dann kann man die konkreten Kosten (z.B. Post und Kommunikationskosten) im Kostenfestsetzungsverfahren anmelden. Die Kosten eines  Anwaltes hätte man darüber auch zurückholen können. Entgangene Urlaubsfreude gibts leider nur im Reiserecht §651f Abs2 BGB.


----------

